# pulled pork sammich for dinner.



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Pulled pork with onion straws. Corn on the cob. Slaw. ....mmm mmm good dinner








Usually put pickled jalapeno on it, but didn't have any on hand. 

So good I almost hated cooking it all day. So hard to wait to pull it apart . ....although I did cheat and use a seasoning packet this time.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Looks tasty!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good Eats!!!!


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

OH, YEAH . . . I love Pulled Pork . . . Pulled Chicken, too ! ! !


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Ya I like the chicken with a thicker red st Louis style sauce, and the pork usually with the thinner Vinegar based Carolina type sauce. But I top the chicken the same way, with onion straws and jalapenos on it...if you haven't tried it you should...little bbq joint up here made them like that and I fell in love and copied it.


----------

